# Really worth reading.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI: Recomended reading. This is a very interesting article. Interesting research also on the hypnotherapy and dyspepsia, but a lot of differnt info is in here worth reading.Its medscape though so if your not registered you have to, but its free and they don't spam you. I is also a valuable resource.Digestive Disease Week 2001Day 1 - May 20, 2001 Psychosocial Factors in Functional GastrointestinalDisorders: Toward a More Comprehensive Understandingand Approach to Treatment http://www.medscape.com/medscape/cno/2001/...m?story_id=2277 ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

